# I need help, asking for my neighbor with a John Deere 770 with a 7 backhoe, he wants a 'thumb' for the backhoe - thanks



## Hardway Ranch (8 mo ago)

Howdy!

My neighbor has a John Deere 770 tractor with a 7 backhoe. He wants a "Thumb" for the backhoe. He has gone to three JD dealers to ask and all three just scratch their heads in confusion! The best help he could get was one dealer told him to buy a thumb kit they "Think" might work and if they can get it installed and working then they'll bill him for the labor, however, if not then they will NOT bill the labor but he will still own the non-returnable kit! 🤔

What thumb is known to work with that backhoe? He wants a hydraulic thumb - not the fixed position style. 

I told him I would see what I can find online - this is my first stop, so thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Hardway Ranch, welcome to the forum.

Here is a discussion on the internet regarding installation of a thumb on a model 7 backhoe. Apparently not much available for the model 7.









Model 7 Backhoe Thumb Attachment


Bought a 18" mechanical thumb for my backhoe attachment but it is really oversized for my needs. Quite heavy and needs to be welded on but the bottom of my 4-3/8" wide boom stick has tapered sides so it will not be easy to weld into place. The bottom plate at 4" wide is flat but the side...




www.greentractortalk.com




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesting project. Here is a video covering the installation of a thumb on a 260B backhoe.


----------



## Hardway Ranch (8 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow................That is a big thumb for a little bucket........LOL.....


----------

